# Ultra Racing Lower Chassis Frame Braces



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

<drool> I want


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

^^agreed.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome guys! love it


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Been waiting for this! Now to save... lol


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would love this but wowsers!!!$$$$$ im broke


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

If your looking for one brace that makes a great difference, the lower rear 2pt. is the best for suspension feel, it helps the chassis stay true through the suspension travel, it's also the cheapest.
Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW! 
This is awesome!
Thanks Steve

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

In that case, maybe I should do them one at a time, get a feel for how much I'm getting out of each part...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Smart idea.....ccasion14:




boats4life said:


> In that case, maybe I should do them one at a time, get a feel for how much I'm getting out of each part...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

boats4life said:


> In that case, maybe I should do them one at a time


I may go that route...unless there is a package deal on all of them opblood:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Considering they are brand new parts, and what they do....InsaneSpeed offers them for a very reasonable price. On all their products, their prices cannot be beaten anywhere! haha, Steve is very good with this, Always.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

This is on the want list after the Stainless Works exhaust is figured out. That might eliminate the need for different exhaust hangers.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> If your looking for one brace that makes a great difference, the lower rear 2pt. is the best for suspension feel, it helps the chassis stay true through the suspension travel, it's also the cheapest.
> Later,
> Steve


So does the two point bar work kinda like a rear sway? I'm just trying to understand how it improves the suspension.

Is there any modifications required to install this piece?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No, not a sway bar, it connects the 2 chassis points where the trailing arms connect to the chassis, it keeps the body from getting the U flex, helping the suspension articulate the way it is supposed to through turns and when hitting bumps.

No mods have to be done, bolts up to existing gm hardware.
Later
Steve


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> No, not a sway bar, it connects the 2 chassis points where the trailing arms connect to the chassis, it keeps the body from getting the U flex, helping the suspension articulate the way it is supposed to through turns and when hitting bumps.
> 
> No mods have to be done, bolts up to existing gm hardware.
> Later
> Steve


Ok, two more questions. How would the performance of this compare TOO what the sway bar is supposed do? Is it worth it to buy this or wait for a rear sway? Lastly, IF I went for this do you think this would be able to be used in conjunction with a rear sway or would they get in the way?

Thanks Steve!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The function is not that of a sway bar, it keeps the chassis from flexing at the body, a sway bar is setup to mount to the suspension itself. This bar would work by itself or with a swaybar, both would be fatastic, we have been trying to get a rear sway on the market.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if i purchase these for my ltz, do i need to cut anything or make any modifications underneath my cruze? or is this on ECO model cruze's only? 

Thanks Steve,


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Eco only for the center and 2 peice triangle rear setup. Just to make sure RS, you gave me the part number for the 2 point, not the 2 peice.
Later
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah sorry i wasnt paying attention lol.
to make things clear, this is the exact one im talking about...
Ultra Racing Chevrolet Cruze REAR 2pt. Brace [RL2-1208] - $149.00 : Insane Speed Motorsports, When Fast Is Just Not Enough

It will clear the exhaust on a RS style bumper correct?

Thanks Steve




InsaneSpeed said:


> Eco only for the center and 2 peice triangle rear setup. Just to make sure RS, you gave me the part number for the 2 point, not the 2 peice.
> Later
> Steve


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The brace goes before the rear tire, nowhere near the back, it will fit all models.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alright perfect, Thanks Steve!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

What do we need to install rear bar? Any special tools? Do you have to jack car up?


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> What do we need to install rear bar? Any special tools? Do you have to jack car up?


 
I would presume we would absolutely have to jack the car up...just in order to have some room to work.

As for special tools, probably just a torque wrench i'd think.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just found another bar that ultra racing has for the cruze....

Chevrolet Cruze 1.6 Rear Frame Brace / Rear Torsion Bar UR-RT2-1304


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

That bar does not fit the US model, we tried to fit it and why we do not offer it. On the Euro models, they have a plastic rear bumper support under the bumper cover, we have a nice aluminum beam, we do not need it, if you want it, we have one sitting here but you will have to grind down your bumper support to make it fit and it really will not do anything, just being honest.
Later,
Steve


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So anyone buy the two point lower bar yet? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, but it's still in shipment.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes - ordered the 2pt rear lower brace - just waiting for it to arrive. Also ordered the front lower 4pt. I have an ECO and not wanting to mess with the aero panels deceided against the middle lower braces.

2011 Black Granite Metallic ECO 6M

other current rides:

2004 Pulse Red Pontiac GTO 6M

1988 Black Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 5M 3.0


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Be sure to post up a good review once they come in! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Anyone with some updates?

Getting a little anxious over here...heh


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

trust me guys, if you want your car to handle 100% better get these bars!!! I cant even begin to tell you the difference these bars make. I cannot wait to have the entire package for our car!!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> trust me guys, if you want your car to handle 100% better get these bars!!! I cant even begin to tell you the difference these bars make. I cannot wait to have the entire package for our car!!!!


What size socket did you use for the lower rear? I'll be putting it on ASAP. Tuesday latest...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Boats, its an 18mm


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Boats, its an 18mm


yup, 18MM


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sweet, thanks guys. Already installed the front upper (about 5 minutes) and LOVE it.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Anyone else with some feedback on these bars? Just wanted to ressurect this from the dead. heh


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Still loving these bars!

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I was joking with Steve about him liking my headlights and I said I'd trade him those for the rest of the UR braces. He said, and I quote,"no way! I could never go back to no bars!"


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I will eventually get the remaining 2 I need. I love the gokart type ride! 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

@Dwnshft, you can check out the install and review in my other thread for more info.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...orum/4071-installing-ur-braces-ttr-mount.html


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

And how much do all these things cost?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

There not that cheap, check out insanes website

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Regarding installation of the 2 pt. rear brace, has anyone learned the torque to re-install the bolts to affix the brace to the torsion beam mount please?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

There was no specified torque rating, but as long as you put a good amount of force on it with a breaker bar, you should be fine. After a few weeks of installing mine, I got back under the car to be sure that they were not loose and still removable- everything was fine.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I may have to re torque mine if my car ever leaves the dealer. I noticed the rear suspension creaking in the last month or so.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, any updates from those with the frame braces? Everyone still happy with them? Has anyone noticed any more differences in driving characteristics?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I still love my braces, the car handles extremely well with little body roll.


----------

